# reo with magma



## jtgrey (3/1/15)

Am I the only one that thinks a magma atty on a reo taste awesome ? 
@Rob Fisher sorry for the overhang oom. Will an odin taste way better . I do not have one yet to test ?


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

I have an idea the Magma should be close to the Odin. Only thing with the Magma is it tends to leak through those air channels.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/1/15)

Has anyone tried the Mephisto on the Reo?... I really struggled with the magma with the leaking but apparently there is a fix for it using 20gauge needles... I read it somewhere. You put the needles into the air holes and snip them at a slight angle facing into the post and just above where the original air hole sits flush.


----------



## jtgrey (3/1/15)

@Andre thinks will get an odin as soon as the holiday is over . 
I must be doing something wrong with the cyclone because the magma taste better to me 
The other thing about the magma is that it makes the reo so heavy ! And yes the leaking from the air channel is a pain . 
Might be that I use to use my magma a lot for dripping before I had the reo so maybe I am just used to it's taste ?


----------



## jtgrey (3/1/15)

@Zeki Hilmi mi yes the needle mod works . Done it with mine and it leaks less , but still now and again


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

I drip on my magma from time to time and the flavour is great. I had intended on making it bf but then the overhang was an issue for me. But I'm glad someone has done it and is enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Andre thinks will get an odin as soon as the holiday is over .
> I must be doing something wrong with the cyclone because the magma taste better to me
> The other thing about the magma is that it makes the reo so heavy ! And yes the leaking from the air channel is a pain .
> Might be that I use to use my magma a lot for dripping before I had the reo so maybe I am just used to it's taste ?


For the cyclone what worked for me is coil IDs no larger than 1.5 mm and not centering the coils in the atty but keeping them in the natural position to the front. And, yes, it is quite possible that the Magma gives you better taste. For totally leak free try the Darang (VapeClub has a reservation thread for them). My impression here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-darang-thread.7538/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (3/1/15)

Thanks @Andre will give @JakesSA a pm .


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

jtgrey said:


> Thanks @Andre will give @JakesSA a pm .


Here is the reservations thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-odin-darang-and-omerta-rda-reservations.7583/#post-160127

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

